# Browning On Redwood



## Jake14086 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm an ISA Certified Arborist, and have a question about redwoods. My mother in law has a containerized redwood (costal I think) Its just an ornimental for her since we live in zone 4 western new york. Its outside in summer but inside before fall. Recently there has been browning at the tips of the branches and brown speckling on needles inward to the main stem. It continues to produce new growth, however she is concerned about its condition. I haven't been able to get much of a definitive answer as far as disease or pest problems of this species because it is not native to our area. Are there any ideas of possible problems that are common in this situation. My camera is broken currently so I'm sorry I don't have any pictures to accompany this question. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks

Jake


----------



## treeseer (Jan 24, 2009)

potbound?


----------



## Jake14086 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, Her son got it for her through a mail order place, and since it wouldn't do too good in this zone, it's basically like a pet. The pot its in is more than ample for its size (3ft.) and its not being under watered or over watered.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 24, 2009)

It is an uphill battle to try and grow that tree in your hardiness zone. Try Metasequoia glyptostroboides - Dawn Redwood, USDA zones 4-9.

Mother-in-laws are notorious for over fertilizing, eh, arborist son-in-law? Pressure is on big fella, u let her tree die and u may never hear the end of it!

Post some pictures of the plant and it's winter setting for more advice. 
opcorn:


----------



## Jake14086 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes I know its not good in our zone, but its in a pot year round, like a houseplant. They let it outside in winter and bring it in before fall. the pot its in is more than big enough and my father in law knows almost as much as I do about fertilizing so its not that. Like I said, as soon as I can get my hands on a camera, I'll post up some pictures. I just can't find any info on any possible pathogens that would effect it like this.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 25, 2009)

In the abscence of an obvious pest then perhaps the tree is peforming a natural process. Each branchlet on a redwood tree persists for about 3 years and then is shed in the fall. Inside/ouside temp/light fluctuations prob exacerbate the process.


----------



## treesandsurf (Feb 1, 2009)

Heres some info which might point you in the right direction. My sense is abiotic; you might try contacting the place that the tree was purchased from for more info too. 

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/GARDEN/PLANTS/redwood.html

jp


----------

